# Sieko Bullhead



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive recently been offered an original non cleaned ,but serviced example of the 6138 seiko bullhead .i would say its in ok condition original bracelet no dings or scratches just needs a damn good clean up.

now what i need to find out is ,what are the most desirable colour schemes (this one is blue),and ball park figures vary dont they ,im going back on the weekend for a second look but hes asking 220 for it which i think is a bit steep .

any advice really would be of great help.

thanks

jason.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

There are only 2 colours, blue and brown, as to what is more desirable, thats your choice, but I would say the Blue/black is more popular....

Â£220 is steep but you dont see them for sale often, the ebay ones can be a bit dubious, there are aftermarket dials and hands and bezel 'stickers' ( the true Seiko bezel inserts come complete with the bezels )

Crystals are available and can transform a 'ok' watch.....

The movements are fairly robust but parts are obsolete, the only thing you can do is find donor 6138s to break up.....

If you can haggle down to less than 200 and get some sort of warranty then maybe you will get a OK buy....

Its still top end money though......

Original bracelet is a good thing to have, I have mine on the lumpy......


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jasonm said:


> There are only 2 colours, blue and brown, as to what is more desirable, thats your choice, but I would say the Blue/black is more popular....
> 
> Â£220 is steep but you dont see them for sale often, the ebay ones can be a bit dubious, there are aftermarket dials and hands and bezel 'stickers' ( the true Seiko bezel inserts come complete with the bezels )
> 
> ...


yeah its the same colour as yours (which is stunning by the way) but im more worried about the state of the face its grimey and clearly hasnt been touched at all he says its been serviced but im not too sure .

whats the difference between the 6138s and 6138b .

i was surprised at the size of em they are big old lumps aint they.

just out of interest what colour is the bezel on a brown one is it red?.

thanks jas much appreciated.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Here a pic of the brown version (Pic robbed from the photo gallery) I think this is Hawkeys anyway


















As for the diffrence between the movments, I think a is non hacking









But then again I might be wrong


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dunno about the a and b Im afraid, by the sound of it I would say 150 is nearer the mark.....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok im looking at a few on theebay see what they go for then ill show the guy some cash and see what comes of it ive had 150 in my head as the maximum ill pay for it.

thanks guys always appreciate the advice.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

No worries, there is a excellent bullhead buying guide floating around on the SCF somewhere, its worth looking up, great info and advice in it....


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

The black/blue version is the rarer - simply because there were less made than the brown version.

I'm guessing it says "chronograph Automatic" on the dial, and not "speedtimer"? If so, it was produced for the export market ("Speedtimer" bullheads were Japan domestics).

Â£220 is steep. You should be able to pick up a good one for Â£150-Â£180. Everyone says these bullheads are rare, but actually they're not. The blue/blacks are rarer, but still pretty common bearing in mind they are 30 years old.

Here's mine by the way....... the common brown......










Rich


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have both...but easily prefer the brown one. I think the brown one has much more class.

And you're right Phil, that is my brown one!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive seen a brown one which im going to go for first and the person who has the blue black one has been sitting on it for ages now ,and at 220 its not going anywhere is it .

thanks

jason.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive seen a brown one which im going to go for first and the person who has the blue black one has been sitting on it for ages now ,and at 220 its not going anywhere is it .
> 
> thanks
> 
> jason.


I think that's true. No nede to panic anyway, there will always be another

Good luck









Rich


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Toshi said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ive seen a brown one which im going to go for first and the person who has the blue black one has been sitting on it for ages now ,and at 220 its not going anywhere is it .
> ...


----------



## Nielsenberg (May 15, 2005)

jasonm said:


> No worries, there is a excellent bullhead buying guide floating around on the SCF somewhere, its worth looking up, great info and advice in it....


Hi, I'm looking for a black/blue Bullhead myself, and that buying guide looks interesting. But what is SCF? Yes, I'm new here


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

Seiko Citizen Forum just chuck it in google you'll find it.

Welcome to


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Nielsenberg said:


> jasonm said:
> 
> 
> > No worries, there is a excellent bullhead buying guide floating around on the SCF somewhere, its worth looking up, great info and advice in it....
> ...


good luck with that the blue black ones are like rocking horse pooh ,ive got a brown one on hold (hopefully) but everytime ive sorted out the money something has crept up like dentist bills,car repairs,tax bills you know boring stuff - but ive got the money now so this month could be the month.

there was an absolutly mint one on ebay 2 days ago with a buy it now price of 230 quid it was boxed and in awesome condition.

good luck.

jason.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok ive got my seiko ,well my wife got it i still cant believe how much she paid for it an absloute bargain .

he had another one never been worn all boxed etc in immaculate condition but he wanted 320 pond for it ,im still laughing about that but if youre desperate for one ill let you know where.

next up the brown one .


----------



## rock_bear (Nov 16, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> ok ive got my seiko ,well my wife got it i still cant believe how much she paid for it an absloute bargain .
> 
> he had another one never been worn all boxed etc in immaculate condition but he wanted 320 pond for it ,im still laughing about that but if youre desperate for one ill let you know where.
> 
> next up the brown one .


Mine is the black/blue one and was 75 from a jewelers in Norwich last year!, no idea why it was so cheap since its perfect, funnily enough I would have said the brown ones were rarer since I've never actually seen one in the flesh


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

rock_bear said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > ok ive got my seiko ,well my wife got it i still cant believe how much she paid for it an absloute bargain .
> ...


that is no money at all realy for a watch like that well spoted .


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

2 things now that i have the watch ,im thinking of changing the bracelet onto a leather strap anyone done this ,if so any photos i could have a look at.

i need the whole thing cleaned but mainly the face looks a bit grimey ,so is it something i could tackle or is it best to get it done professionally if so anyone have any recomendations of anyone who would do a good job.

many thanks jason.


----------



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

How much should i pay for a bullhead? i found a brown one online with the fishbone bracelet. It's priced at 240 dollars. Should i buy it? Bezel has been changed, and seller said it has been restored.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Depends how well its been 'restored'

Restored is a relative term... Rebuilt using aftermarket parts more like, and theres nothing wrong with that, new original parts are not available anymore....

If you have no problem with a non-original watch then go for it, but there may be better ones that come along later...

Original ones will be worth more to collectors...

To me thats quite strong money for a rebuilt watch...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

all depends what condition you want it in really .if you want a restored one that will cause you no bother then $240 is a bit steep .personally id wait the right one will come up i held out and would not pay above Â£140 for an all original one with bracelet( which are shocking by the way).

set a price and wait they are not as rare as folk make out do lots af research and dont be affraid to ask questions and haggle.

and if you do get one and you want to get the bezel replaced ask me first because turns out not everyone can do this job and youll end up having youre watch away for a 12 month .


----------



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.ph/SEIKO-SPEED-TIMER-6138-...%3A1|240%3A1318

that is the link to the watch. i'm thinking of buying it. is this a good deal? thanks.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

juvenalisis said:


> http://cgi.ebay.ph/SEIKO-SPEED-TIMER-6138-...%3A1|240%3A1318
> 
> that is the link to the watch. i'm thinking of buying it. is this a good deal? thanks.


to be honest, at best your gonna get a frankenseiko,at worse your gonna get a bag of ***** that will have loads of problems. buying from the Philippines is really hit and miss, with mostly misses.....


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

ive bought off him in the past and hes one of the better ones.tbh it doesnt look that bad but its the speedtimer version so its less desirable/collected and as a result doesnt warrent the higher prices.

its up to you


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

heres my two and one day ill have them both in the same room.



















and heres the link to the guide that jase mentioned well worth a read.guide.


----------



## juvenalisis (Jan 5, 2009)

jaslfc5 said:


> ive bought off him in the past and hes one of the better ones.tbh it doesnt look that bad but its the speedtimer version so its less desirable/collected and as a result doesnt warrent the higher prices.
> 
> its up to you


so there's a difference if what i'm getting is the speedtimer or the other one that just plain says chronograph automatic?


----------

